# 10 reasons Ubuntu 9.10 will be a game changer for business



## phreak0ut (Oct 30, 2009)

> When 9.04 shipped, it became clear that Ubuntu had done what all other Linux operating systems have failed to do — truly become an operating system anyone can use. Yes, there are plenty of good, solid, easy-to-use Linux distributions, but none of them has reached such a level of both simplicity and appeal.
> 
> Now, with the release of 9.10, Ubuntu will one-up itself by taking its already user-friendly Linux distribution and making a concerted effort to gain ground with the business/enterprise crowd. And from what I have seen, it just might work. Here are 10 reasons why Ubuntu 9.10 should make businesses happy.



Read the rest of the story here


Not sure how much of a hit Ubuntu is on the server end, but it sure is ruling the desktops


----------



## drsubhadip (Nov 12, 2009)

thanks..for this...


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 12, 2009)

After installing Ubuntu 9.10, the software center failed to install any software. Neither manually installing the software worked but finally I resolved the issue & now I feel its good. Let's see as I have still lots to discover & experience in this new release.


----------



## 6x6 (Nov 12, 2009)

ubuntu 9.10 looks good, but its buggy.

my pc was going to sleep mode with no option to wakeup again, only way was to press reset button. now i have kept sleep mode off 

gdesklets stopped working within a week, now i am with screenlets 

software center worked for me from start, though i rarely use it. now ubuntu 9.10 is working fine


----------



## vamsi360 (Nov 13, 2009)

Ubuntu Karmic is the worst release ever in Ubuntu's history. I am really frustrated. Even during installing i failed 5 times with Ubuntu and Kubuntu. Finally I gave up. Thats the case with my desktop. In my laptop, i was successful but the apps are going crazy. The only + is the Intel Graphics driver.

Finally, after experiencing pain I swithed over to Mandriva 2010 which is really awesome. I wonder why Mandriva doesn't deserve mention. I really love this distro. I was actually waiting for Fedora 12 but Mandriva caught me.

Read my experience *vamsisubhash.co.cc/2009/11/11/mandriva-and-me-perfect-match/


----------



## Rahim (Nov 13, 2009)

^Bottomline,  vamsi360, is that since these distros gets made by different people with different ideas, it won't be fit-fora-ll type ever. Had this had been the case, there won't be a term or activity called 'distro-hopping'.

I, too, have read really bad reviews of KK since new technologies and features have been added, which is bound to buggy. But considering the attraction of users to date with Linux with Ubuntu's ease and appeal/simplicity, Ubuntu deserves all the praise or credit in FOSS community.

Mandriva is very new user friendly , which PCLinuxOS had the position previously. But the latter went downhill with inactive dve cycle which prompted Mandriva and openSUSE to race ahead.


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 13, 2009)

Still I would rate Ubuntu as the fastest developing distro. By fastest developing I don't mean including cutting edge technologies, that crown is on Fedora's head.


----------



## Ecko (Nov 14, 2009)

^^Just wait and watch ...its wont take much time


----------



## vamsi360 (Nov 14, 2009)

> Mandriva is very new user friendly , which PCLinuxOS had the position previously. But the latter went downhill with inactive dve cycle which prompted Mandriva and openSUSE to race ahead.



Mandriva is one of the oldest distros to survive. Mandriva is used mainly for mainstream purposes (Just now I read from LFY). Even in my college we use Mandriva Enterprise and RedHat Enterprise. I am really enjoying this distro.

Downloaded Opensuse 11.2 2 days back. But after playing with the Live KDE environment I didn't find a compelling reason to move away from Mandriva. I will dual boot Fedora 12 with Mandriva when it arrives.



> Still I would rate Ubuntu as the fastest developing distro. By fastest developing I don't mean including cutting edge technologies, that crown is on Fedora's head.



+1. I would add that Fedora is overthrown by Ubuntu just because of money and more easiness. But when Ubuntu starts experimenting it just becomes another Knoppix. Remember Knoppix story?


----------



## Faun (Nov 14, 2009)

I have Ubuntu 9.04 installed. Should I install 9.10 ? Is it really worth trying ?


----------



## 6x6 (Nov 14, 2009)

^ if you are using 9.04 and it doesnt having any major problem, better wait for 10.04


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 14, 2009)

kanjar said:


> I have Ubuntu 9.04 installed. Should I install 9.10 ? Is it really worth trying ?



If its working great for you there is no need to shift.


----------



## yiouyio (Nov 15, 2009)

Ubuntu is a very good OS, best of all, it's easy to install.


----------



## Faun (Nov 24, 2009)

Cool G5 said:


> If its working great for you there is no need to shift.


Yeah, I am perfectly satisfied with 9.04. 

I will probably stick to it till something awesome come from Ubuntu. Maybe gnome 3 etc.


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 24, 2009)

vamsi360 said:


> +1. I would add that Fedora is overthrown by Ubuntu just because of money and more easiness. But when Ubuntu starts experimenting it just becomes another Knoppix. Remember Knoppix story?



Knoppix Story? I don't know. Please tell me.


----------



## Krow (Nov 24, 2009)

IMHO Karmic shutdown is much better than Jaunty. Karmic takes 3-6 seconds to shutdown in my rig.


----------



## RCuber (Nov 24, 2009)

everything's fine in my 9.04 box. I dont have any problem with it  , I had upgraded from 8.10, though 8.10 had given me problems 9.04 works like charm . Ill stick to 9.04


----------



## Faun (Nov 24, 2009)

^^actually IMO last best release before 9.04 was 7.04.


----------



## Rahim (Nov 24, 2009)

TBH the only distro which gave me problem was Vector Linux


----------



## Krow (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm going  now. I tried to install Sabayon 5 today, but it does not detect the HDD I want to install it in. I have a 160GB Hitachi and a 500GB Seagate. The 160GB is only for OS and I have XP, 7 and Karmic installed. Now I made a 25GB partition for Sabayon. I burned the iso image to dvd and ran it boot time. During installation first of all it shows drives only under my Seagate HDD (STxxxxxxxxx), while my Hitachi drive is not shown. What do I do about this?


----------



## Faun (Nov 25, 2009)

So I downloaded Kramic Koala and made a bootable USB using USB creator in Ubuntu. Booted from the USB. This release seems more polished but the volume bar is better in Jaunty. Seaparte volume bars for different running apps. A harddisk health checking tool. Add or Remove's new layout. Whole bunch of cool things. I didn't like empathy, pidgin is better.

But still I will stick to Jaunty as I have customized it and want to break the cycle of installation every friggin new release.


----------

